# Launceston Devon



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Morning All

Is there anywhere to park in Launceston ??

cheers

DJM


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,it all depends,do you want to park the MH for the day,if so that might be difficult, depending on the size of your MH. There are three car parks, one of which is a multi story so that's out, another with easy access to the town center has a very steep gradient entrance, and the third with easy access to the town is very small and tight to negotiate.Off street parking is available but usually full very early with shop workers.There are two or three industrial estates within walking distance or supermarkets.If your question was for overnighting I can't answer that but there are no campsites close,a couple of CL's that I can recall.
curlyboy


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi curlyboy

Thanks for the info. We are currently on Poole Farm CC CL site 3 miles outside Launceston. We will try Tescos I think.

And this CL is awesome...even has wifi !!! I have nominated it for CL of the year !!!

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

If you get the chance go to Brent Tor, it is a church on a large hill.
If you are into trains, there is a disused train dumping place to the south of Okehampton and Dozmary Pool on the A30 near Jamaica Inn (bit touristy) is where King Arthur's sword is supposed to have been thrown. Felt the place was pretty eery when first went there, before A30 built but not now!
If you're down near Plymouth 14/15 Aug then big fireworks display in Plymouth Sound. Free!


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

There are signs limiting parking in Tescos to 2 hours but the Co-op car park on the Newport Ind Estate has no signs or height barriers.

Bob


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

How long has it been in Devon?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

About 4 foot 6


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Launceston, one time capital of CORNWALL, and right on the border with England, has a large long-stay car-park in what was once the cattle market. 

Incidentally, it would seem to be ideal for over-nighting but Cornwall Council has yet to see the light about such matters...

Be careful on your chosen route to the car-park if you wish to avoid passing through the South Gate (possible for most motorhomes, but tight-ish).


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks all been there now no more info needed

Thanks


DJM


----------

